# Daten aus Tabelle- Text einblenden



## User91 (29. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte in meinem Flugvideo oben links einen Text einblenden, was in Sekunden Takt aktualisiert werden soll. Die Daten soll Premiere von einer Tabelle beziehen.
Wie geht so was?

Beispiel:
Die Tabelle (soll nicht im Video angezeigt werden.)
Zeit in [sek]:      Entfernung in [m]
1                          2
2                         4
3                         8
4                         15

Ich möchte, dass in meinem Video oben links die Entfernung angezeigt wird, sie aber in Sekunden Takt aktualisiert wird. Die Daten soll das Programm von der Tabelle beziehen.

Ich arbeite mit Adobe Premiere cs 6. Wenn jemand eine Lösung mit einem anderen Programm hat und es mir sagen kann, dann bin ich dankbar.


Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

